# Finally, a 'PERFECT' betta tank



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

DR.McFishy
-5 gallons
-sponge filter
-crowntail betta
Positive Critisim is greatly accepted


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Ooooo that's awesome, I love the gravel!!! He needs a hiding place of some sort, but other than that its absolutely perfect!!! it will be great when those little plants get nice and big =D


----------



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks!!!  im glad someone likes my tank! i might add a clay pot to a corner so it can play around in it and stuff!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep I agree with Indy. Bettas like hiding spots, seems the more the merrier. Also I cant tell if the large plant is live or fake (looks fake), but its always better to have live plants IMO. Some fake plants can actually damage your bettas fins (So I have read, I always use live so I have no personal experience)

You may find him flaring at the walls (his reflection) in which case you may need to figure out how to cut back on reflections. May also get stressed out from people being on all sides of him so you might want some backgrounds stuck to his tank.

The first paragraph I would address right away. The second is only if you notice its needed. Everything else looks good, sponge filter looks nice, all the chemicals and food in the background look like you are going to take care of him. Dark gravel is always awesome.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

wow i like it


----------



## Zenbetta (Jun 30, 2011)

Very nice, however are the small plants Java ferns? If so, you can not plant them in the gravel because they rhizome will rot and die. Attach them to a rock with either a rubber band or safe glue.


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

i was just wondering if the plants are real?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks great! Do you have a heater, though? Bettas require at least 78-80* F.


----------



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks for the input guys!!
the big plant is fake btw
i guess ill pull out a rock and attach the java fern to it. thanks guys!!
and the tank is under a table so there is no worry from people being everywhere.
no heater :/ sorry. i dont think i can get one for a while. im broke!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

well just put that on your list for when you can, he'll be even happier when he's nice and toasty warm.
My only other suggestion is another plant or two, and a hiding spot, even a mug that's been thouroughly washed with hot watre (no soap!) will make a nice hide out.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice! I bet he's a happy betta


----------

